# whats everyone doing for labor day?



## The Missing Link (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm going to have some friends & family over for a barbecue.

hear is the plan some brisket, pork butt some bartwurst an some cold beer.

wish me luck and I hope you all have a safe labor day.
Missing Link.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 30, 2005)

I am hoping to do some ribs and maybe a brisket...will have to see who is interested and in town for a Q of a good time! :!:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

Don't forget beans!  Anyone got a good recipe???


----------



## Finney (Aug 30, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Don't forget beans!  Anyone got a good recipe???


That's just wrong.
Funny... but wrong.


----------



## Finney (Aug 30, 2005)

I think I am trucking the WSM up to NC and cooking some pork butt for the wife.  Being there while I am in SC, she doesn't often get my Q unless it's leftovers.  Either that, or I'm doing 'Road Side' chicken.


----------



## Finney (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh yeah...
*"Good Luck"*, Missing Link.

_
Took me three times but I remembered to do it._


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> I think I am trucking the WSM up to NC and cooking some pork butt for the wife.  Being there while I am in SC, she doesn't often get my Q unless it's leftovers.  Either that, or I'm doing 'Road Side' chicken.


Does that mean that if you don't make your wife some pork butt, you'll be eating chicken by the side of the road somewhere???  #-o


----------



## Finney (Aug 30, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are, as always, many translations to everything I say...
Choose the one you wish. mm:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 31, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that you mention it, your right....there are many translations to what you say! Enjoy your cook with your wife!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a catering job for 60 people.  Butts, Beans and slaw to be delivered on Saturday.  I have to work  , but the wife will be doing the re-heat and delivery.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 31, 2005)

Raine,

How's that restaraunt thing going, by the way?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 1, 2005)

hey goat, wht kind of meat do you use for chopped beef?


----------



## Finney (Sep 1, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> hey goat, wht kind of meat do you use for chopped beef?



Cow.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice pic's Goat, thanks for sharing!  Looking forward to seeing more!!


----------



## Airboss (Sep 2, 2005)

We're grillin' the world famous Hot Sausage ala Airboss served with green peppers, & onions on crusty rolls.  For those in the crowd who prefer, the award winning Blue Cheese Chipotle Burgers will be available as well as  Mrs. Airboss's Pot Salad (double secret recipe) and grilled vegetables on the "Billy Altvater."  

Son Tom will be in town so we'll have Bloody Marys in the AM and wash down the aforementioned eats with ice cold Rempeweiser  after a dip in the pool.  Temps here are going to plummet into the high 80's and the dew point should only be around 76.  Perfect!

 :beach:


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 5, 2005)

Goat were did you find that pot an setup at? when can I get a tray of these meatballs.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 6, 2005)

goat it can't be that bad now!!! Thanks for inforamtions.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 6, 2005)

OK YOU HAVE YOUR WORK CUT OUT FOR YOU BUT NON ONE SAID YOU HAD TO DO IT.


----------

